# best bathroom wall covering?



## fixitright

I'm remodeling the bathroom and would like to hear from everyone on what the best wall covering for the bathroom would be?  I'm looking for long-lasting, low-maintenance, yet still attractive.  What would you all suggest?


----------



## mikeb

Hey, we just got done doing this at my brother's house.  He got a water resistandt wall board at Lowes.  It's not bad looking at all and it was quite affordable.  I think it's an option worth looking into.


----------



## Bill

the best is tile... but not the easiest.  it will last a life time if done right.


----------



## classy1

Go with tile to about chest-level, then be creative - a good wallpaper, or even fabric up top will hold heat and warm the room (I prefer toile) - or you might try stucco


----------



## ruby

wouldn't the fabric get moldy from all the steam in the bathroom?  or is there something you can treat it with?  I never thought of fabric for a bathroom wall, but if there is a way to pull it off, I might try it, have you done it?


----------



## HJANB

Look into FRP (Fiberglass Reinforced Polymer) Panels. Fairly inexspensive and come in many designs. they are waterproof and basically maintenance free. Try these Links...  www.Kemlite.com wwwFVVLECK.com www.Nudo.com Marlite. com and www.Dipcraft.com Hope that Helps!


----------



## snupy

tile is great but a LOT of work (if you want to do it right, that is).  Whatever you use needs to be washable and resist mold and mildew.  Don't know too many wallpapers that do that.  Perma-white is a great paint and not too pricey.  S-W has a new high-end paint that's not really paint that works very well and very washable.  and very pricey.


----------



## broke

I was thinking of putting a light coat of plaster (prob joint compound?)  my walls for an old world effect.  and then painting it.  

Would this absorb moisture and create a mold or mildew problem?

Thanks.


----------



## broke

About the fabric.  I kind of like this idea too.  Didn't know it would help keep warmth in.  

Maybe it could be sealed afterwards?  

And maybe over green board instead of regular drywall?  

Thanks.


----------



## Robinh

broke said:
			
		

> I was thinking of putting a light coat of plaster (prob joint compound?)  my walls for an old world effect.  and then painting it.
> 
> Would this absorb moisture and create a mold or mildew problem?
> 
> Thanks.


Check out venetian plaster. It's a bit more work, but you can add coloring to it and it'll stay pretty solid if you burnish it properly.  Again, more work but worth it if you're going for a real good look.  We did an "old world" plaster theme using this with a very very light purple dye to it, came out looking like a light purple marble when done, and just completely changed the look of the bathroom.  Kind of a turkish bath look.


----------



## broke

ok, so you did it in the bathroom -- how long ago -- no moisture problems then?


----------



## inspectorD

Venitian plaster holds up to bathrooms quite well.
I had it done by a local artist on a job because she was also doing murals in the house.
She took some time doing it but it was cool when she finished.
You need to prep your area good.Do any tile work first as this ties into it.
It's kind of like a rough bowling ball when it's finished.
Probably not the best analogy!!
But the last coat to go on is carnuba wax. Thats what she used anyway. 

Not a painter 
InspectorD


----------



## Jimbob

Wet Wall is what you are looking for, it clips together and installs in minutes, very easy maintenance as its made from plastic.

Hope this helps


----------



## travelover

Post is from 2005 - hope it is done already!


----------



## inspectorD

You never know with this crowd...not many post back to tell us what happened. 
Thanks to those that do.


----------

